# 29er ht vs. 26 fs for a big guy



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

this is more of a question of your experience and preference.

what I want to know is what you fellow big guys think is better and why you feel that way.

please feel free to share your experiences and opinions:thumbsup:

thank you everyone


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess I'll start

I'm 6'2" 240 and I'm undecided on the subject because both feel great once I get going


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

When I made the switch from a mini bike to a 29er, I knew it was 29er for life. Yeah, a 26" bike is a little lighter and quicker, but it won't come close to how a 29er rolls. IMO, if you ride techy stuff and you are not a finnese rider, go 29er. Also, being bigger, the 29er looks and feels more proportional. I always felt like a Russian bear on a bike in the circus on my 26" bike. Now I feel like a man on a machine ripping and tearing through the woods.


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

yes I do agree about the size in that respect (clown bikes really are not fun)


----------



## wickedpissa (Feb 23, 2012)

thought about making the switch to 29er but ended up getting another 26 full suspension. I really don't want to go back to a hardtail and I like having maneuverability under me for trail riding. I've actually always ridden L size bikes and I'm 6'2" 230lb. My new bike is an XL 26 full suspension as a compromise to size preference.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I have not tried a 29er to be fair. I love my 26", and at 6'2" and 220, the size L fits me perfect. I never feel like the bike is small at all. Will keep an open mind, and try a 29er one of these days...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I think you'll like the 29er. Maybe not more than your 26" but the 29er is a nice ride. Definitely worth at least trying.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

They are both fun choices if you can afford to have both. 

I'm 6'1" 220. Had an XL 29er Rockhopper that was too big.
Now I'm on a L Trance that fits good and soaks up the big bumps. It's nice being able to sit more but I do miss the rollover of the big wheels and the efficiency of the hardtail on climbs. So the next one will be back to 29er ht and "all mountian" geo and better wheels/tires. Probably something like a Yelli Screamy. 

I've found the whole thing about 26 being more flickable and easier to get to speed to be true, but as a clyde, once you get going on a 29er your like a freight train. 

Anyways,I hope my rambling helps in some way.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I rented a 29 HT a few years ago to check it out. A nice Specialized with components similar or same as what I use. It was fun, but not that much different than my 26 HT. Maybe it rolled over rocks better. Maybe it was a little more difficult in turns. But nothing all that noticeable. I decided not to invest in a 29er just because it didn't seem that much different, and I have too many 26" wheels and tires to use.

Not certain if a 29 HT and a 26 FS are comparable. For me, the main difference is, well, one is a HT and the other is a FS (I ride 26 FSs too). If looking to buy, I recommend that you rent and ride on a trail to see how they feel.


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

well 29 ht to 26 fs is what most people compare when I talk to them what they say is that a 29er is equivalent to having 4" of travel I'm guessing they base this on the low approach angle of the 29" wheel


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I had to try half a dozen 29ers before I found one I didn't hate, and the effect is much more subtle than the zealots say. The big wheels do roll over stuff very slightly better, but it really isn't night and day. It's also slightly harder to get the front wheel off the ground, probably due to the longer chainstays. Again, the effect is slight.

Anyone that tells you a 29er ht rides like it has some suspension is full of it. A ht rides like a ht. It's foolish to compare 26fs to 29ht. If you want suspension, compare suspension. If you want hardtail, compare hardtails.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Joules said:


> I had to try half a dozen 29ers before I found one I didn't hate, and the effect is much more subtle than the zealots say. The big wheels do roll over stuff very slightly better, but it really isn't night and day. It's also slightly harder to get the front wheel off the ground, probably due to the longer chainstays. Again, the effect is slight.
> 
> Anyone that tells you a 29er ht rides like it has some suspension is full of it. A ht rides like a ht. It's foolish to compare 26fs to 29ht. If you want suspension, compare suspension. If you want hardtail, compare hardtails.


I dont totally agree with this statement......if you ride a fairly bumpy trail on a 29'er HT then a 26" the 29'er feels like it has suspension which I think is where folks get that comparison. Now I rented a higher end 29'er FS and it felt like a big squishy mess of a bike......and I know a lot of people have agreed in the past. So I've heard lots of folks say to go HT with 29'er or FS with 26.......Me, I'm 6'7" and fairly new to the Mountain Bike game but I wouldn't trade my 26" FS for a 29'er ..... ever.......I want to get my wheels off the ground and pretend I'm 12 again and on a BMX bike though......I'll work to get over some bigger stuff if it means I can wheelie out of some turns with greater ease


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

HumboldtBrad said:


> well 29 ht to 26 fs is what most people compare when I talk to them what they say is that a 29er is equivalent to having 4" of travel I'm guessing they base this on the low approach angle of the 29" wheel


Just test ride both bikes off a decent size curb sitting down and you will quickly bust that myth.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

There's no substitute for suspension. There's also no substitute for bigger wheels. I'd get a 650b or 29er full suspension. I had 26er HT, FS, lot's of them. I had a 29er HT, and immediately wanted my suspension back. Now I have a 29er FS.

People who think 29ers are for XC only or they can't jump them are misinformed.

Bandit Two9 Product Video on Vimeo


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll clarify that I can't make a 29er jump as well as a 26er and I'm a noob so it's "grain of salt" for anything I say.........anyways, OP wanted opinions...........that was mine..........


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

and that video is bad ass..........great riding on nice looking bikes!! thanks for posting it!


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

I just ordered my first 29er... I stuck with HT, though. I've never actually had a FS ride, so I wont know what I'm missing.


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm 6'1", 225 and am lucky to have both along with a 29 SS rigid. I choose which one to ride based on where I'm riding. If it's going to be a lot of tight single track I go with the 26 FS, on lot of climging, I ride the 29 HT. I think they both handle everything well, just sometimes one is better than the other - but I don't think the difference is that great. I think that if you're not doing a lot of wicked downhill or lots of tight single track, go the the 29 HT.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Pooch said:


> I'm 6'1", 225 and am lucky to have both along with a 29 SS rigid. I choose which one to ride based on where I'm riding. If it's going to be a lot of tight single track I go with the 26 FS, on lot of climging, I ride the 29 HT. I think they both handle everything well, just sometimes one is better than the other - but I don't think the difference is that great. I think that if you're not doing a lot of wicked downhill or lots of tight single track, go the the 29 HT.


I agree with Pooch....I have both also and use them in a similar way, depending on were I plan to ride..... I have a blast on both... I like the way that my 29er hardtail devours the miles on those epic long distance cross country type rides. I usually grab it for rides over 30 miles as they tend to be on flatter and less technical terrain.

I also enjoy the "airtime" on my 26er FS and just the flikability of it especially with the reverb dropper post....(highly recomended) on the tighter, steeper and rockier single track trails in my area close by.

Riding my 29er hardtail on this type of steep, rocky and tight terrain is like taking a knife to a gunfight and on the downhill portions of the trail it is not nearly as much fun!

Get one of each if you can....I'm 6'1" and 215

2011 Stumpy Evo HT 29er 1x10
2008 Giant Trance X2 2x9 / Reverb
1996 Trek 7000 single speed conversion


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

well I'm tempted with this 06 TREK SESSION 77 DH
or this(or something similar) Mamba - Trek Bicycle
i will most likely end up buying two bikes (dont tell my wife) at this point im just not sure


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

borbntm said:


> I
> Riding my 29er hardtail on this type of steep, rocky and tight terrain is like taking a knife to a gunfight and on the downhill portions of the trail it is not nearly as much fun!


I'll take my knife to a gun fight any day of the week. I climb MUCH better on my 29er than I ever did on my minibike. Downhill, it's all in what you make of it. I don't need to go super fast to have a great time so my big wheels give me all that I need.


----------



## GiantClyde01 (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I recently attended my local bike shop's demo day. I rode a giant reign 1 and a giant xtc 29r 1, both bikes retail for around $2k. Here are my riding impressions.

Xtc29er 1:  It felt alot like my 26" hardtail, except it was lighter. Riding on a trail I know, I can tell you that I was faster on the 29" ht than on my 26" ht. The bike was planted predictable and the top spec components were blowing my mind. Then all of a sudden, that one short steep climb that usually kicks my butt, wasn't as bad on the 29er, then I noticed I was shifting less. All in all, sweet bike, but *definately * was still a hardtail judging by my butt jolt-ometer. I did feel it took a little less effort to go a little faster. I don't know that it would have been noticeable on an unfamiliar trail.

The Reign 1: Wow! That baby was plush! I could ride it all day and still be able to sit for the car ride home. The rear suspension was awesome, this was the first time I have ridden a quality full suspension bike. That nasty short climb.....i did it in the saddle. Took a little more effort but the back wheel never spun. (I have never made this climb on my 26" hardtail). The full suspension made short work of everything, The back wheel was glued to the trail, the bike never really got squirrely, and that allowed me to carry more speed through certain parts of the trail which I felt balanced out the minimal sacrifice in pedaling efficiency.

In conclusion, I would be thrilled to own either one of them, my dream would be to own both of them and a full suspension 29er must be the perfect bike. That is pure speculation because I have never ridden one, but I am counting down to the next demo day because my local shop just started selling trek. Superfly 100........Come to daddy! lol


----------



## GiantClyde01 (Jul 4, 2009)

These are the bikes I rode.
29er is the xtc 1

The full suspension is a giant reign 1 and I was wrong on the price for this bike, it's closer to 3 grand.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

HumboldtBrad said:


> well I'm tempted with this *links snipped*
> i will most likely end up buying two bikes (dont tell my wife) at this point im just not sure


I was looking at the Mamba, and really like it... I wound up going with a 2011 GT Karakoram 1.0 from Performance Bike ($799, I can't post a link due to not enough posts) though. Couldn't beat the specs for the price, seemed like a good way to try out a 29er without sacrificing too much in the spec department.

I should have it tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## 6'4 400 lbs (Apr 22, 2012)

*bike suggestions*

6'4 400 in need of a good bike under 700. any suggestions. will only ride casualy in the city.

just till i can afford a better upgrade


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Nubster said:


> I'll take my knife to a gun fight any day of the week. I climb MUCH better on my 29er than I ever did on my minibike. Downhill, it's all in what you make of it. I don't need to go super fast to have a great time so my big wheels give me all that I need.


Try a "mini bike" with a dropper post, you will probably like it! I plan on trying a 29er FS bike next time I am in the market for a new FS rig.....It may be the best way to go


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

borbntm said:


> I agree with Pooch....I have both also and use them in a similar way, depending on were I plan to ride..... I have a blast on both... I like the way that my 29er hardtail devours the miles on those epic long distance cross country type rides. I usually grab it for rides over 30 miles as they tend to be on flatter and less technical terrain.
> 
> I also enjoy the "airtime" on my 26er FS and just the flikability of it especially with the reverb dropper post....(highly recomended) on the tighter, steeper and rockier single track trails in my area close by.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything pooch and borbntm said. I also have both a 29 HT and 26 FS that I enjoy equally. I can take them both almost anywhere, but for some trails, one is clearly a better choice.

My favorite thing about the 29 wheels is the momentum (particulary in the flats). The 26 handles better in steep, twisty, technical.

I'm 6'0" 215 lbs.


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

no msg


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm getting dangerously close to buying I've got my eye on a used fully a steal at 500 I just might pop on it.
06 TREK SESSION 77 DH it hasen't been ridden hard. just a few times a year. I will change it up to more of a trail bike it not as heavy as I thought it would be its around 35#
I'm not 100% yet but its a definite possibility


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

29 HT! Don't fall for the the FS bit. Best ride out there by far.


----------



## MulletSlayer (Jul 14, 2010)

If downhill is what interest you go with the 26" wheels, but if you plan on riding XC most the time I would go with 29" wheels. 

I'm 6'3" and would not go back to 26" wheels unless I was buying a downhill bike.


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

sprocket47 said:


> 29 HT! Don't fall for the the FS bit. Best ride out there by far.


well I've ridden both and that fs is really nice I an just realizing I'm not so much for the ht I like the smoothness that back shock gives you if I could find a used 29fs that would be sweet but unfortunately slim pickens


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

well after riding another 15 bikes. yesterday I bought a trek marlin 29er ht and a day later I couldn't be happier I'm pretty stoked 
I ended up going with the marlin because it had the most comfortable fit and I think it was the best deal for the money it comes with a lifetime frame warranty and lifetime free adjustments and tune-ups from the lbs

I was really thinking about a 26fs but the 29 feels like I'm in the bike I just hadn't ridden enough of them side by side to choose but it's the 29er for me


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

HumboldtBrad said:


> well after riding another 15 bikes. yesterday I bought a trek marlin 29er ht and a day later I couldn't be happier I'm pretty stoked
> I ended up going with the marlin because it had the most comfortable fit and I think it was the best deal for the money it comes with a lifetime frame warranty and lifetime free adjustments and tune-ups from the lbs
> 
> I was really thinking about a 26fs but the 29 feels like I'm in the bike I just hadn't ridden enough of them side by side to choose but it's the 29er for me


Awesome, glad you found a bike you love................keep in mind that "lifetime" means what the manufacturer deems the "lifetime of the frame" not your lifetime. ........... Ride hard!!


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

according to my lbs(family friend) whom I trust its as long as I own the bike he says that's what he loves about his relationship with trek so I guess we will see if I am ever able to break the frame.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

GiantClyde01 said:


> Okay, I recently attended my local bike shop's demo day. I rode a giant reign 1 and a giant xtc 29r 1, both bikes retail for around $2k. Here are my riding impressions.
> 
> Xtc29er 1:  It felt alot like my 26" hardtail, except it was lighter. Riding on a trail I know, I can tell you that I was faster on the 29" ht than on my 26" ht. The bike was planted predictable and the top spec components were blowing my mind. Then all of a sudden, that one short steep climb that usually kicks my butt, wasn't as bad on the 29er, then I noticed I was shifting less. All in all, sweet bike, but *definately * was still a hardtail judging by my butt jolt-ometer. I did feel it took a little less effort to go a little faster. I don't know that it would have been noticeable on an unfamiliar trail.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this. I'm not a clyde or tall, but coming from the 26er world since '97 I am a convert to 29ers for everything except jumping and downhill. My 9er hardtail will hold a line in chop like a fs 6er, but it is in _no way_ a replacement for suspension, you're still gonna have to stand up off the seat. I like it as a compliment to my quiver, it makes the same old trails challenging again. My main ride is a fs 29er, the newest ones are getting stiffer and shorter, the old standby arguments against them are getting harder to justify.


----------



## GiantClyde01 (Jul 4, 2009)

Well in that case......give it hell!!!!!


----------



## Bayview_Alabama (May 1, 2012)

So being a super clyde like me, 6' 1" 350 and not all muscle. Are the bigger wheels in more stress than the smaller 26 when someone larger is riding. It seems right but someone told me at a lbs that not much difference?


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

the length of the spokes being longer inherently makes them weaker. but if your not going to be hammering on it you would be fine they might go out of true more often than a 26 but if the advantages(fit & feel) are worth it to you then get a 29er 
I ended up buying a trek marlin 29er because it fit so good I'm not too worried about the wheel strength because S**t happens and if my wheel is going to bend its going to bend weather I'm on a 6er or a 9er


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

6'3 at 210 pounds. 

My 26 HT is my do it all bike and i am loving it. Big guys can ride "little" bikes also.


----------



## Bayview_Alabama (May 1, 2012)

Good points HomboldtBrad


----------

